# Sewer machine



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

Drum or sectional?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Drum


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

...both.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

With the right expertise it matters not.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> With the right expertise it matters not.



Your starting to sound like Yoda, not saying that's bad, just saying. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Your starting to sound like Yoda, not saying that's bad, just saying. :laughing:


Thank you I do.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

No name calling...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

There is only clean the drain or do not clean the drain, there is no try.


----------



## brian phillips (Jun 27, 2012)

Pour a quart of clobber down drain,just kidding.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> ...both.




Yes, I prefer a drum but use both. Each has it's advantages in a given situation.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

brian phillips said:


> Drum or sectional?





You tryin' to start somethin' :furious:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

jetter


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Drum


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I used to be closed drum minded but I've changed my sectional orientation.

Love the K1500.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

IMHO what I prefer
Sectional over drum
Silicone over putty
Horned over no horn


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Here we go again. 

Both


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Never used a sectional. But the thought of a tough sewer going in and out while doing and undoing sections sounds like something I'm not into. Then again I might be pleasantly surprised. I use open real mytana.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Both.

Drums are good when you have a decent C.O. to go through, sectionals are good when you've got to go through hard bends.

You can exert a bit more power to the blade with a drum (and you can tear stuff up if you're not careful and experienced), but when you're done you get to load that reeking bulk back into the van and smell it until it finally dries out.

With a sectional you've got more control of the cable and the blade and can carry it wherever you want easily. You can also pressure wash your cables after you're done so the van doesn't stink.


And like SewerRatz says it would be really nice to have a jetter option as well. If I get a bigger truck someday I'll have one on hand also.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Any cable can be easily pressure washed off. Mine is open reel so if inclined I would roll it down the aluminum ramp and get it done with no times loss. Just preference I guess. 
When I complete a typical sewer cleaning I use the yard hose on it with machine spinning to sling the water out before loading it up. No big deal.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Epox said:


> Any cable can be easily pressure washed off. Mine is open reel so if inclined I would roll it down the aluminum ramp and get it done with no times loss. Just preference I guess.
> When I complete a typical sewer cleaning I use the yard hose on it with machine spinning to sling the water out before loading it up. No big deal.


True...if you're brave enough to use an open reel machine you can wash it down like a sectional. The problem with open reels (besides the risk of getting careless and eaten by one), is that they fling debri about. This isn't so bad when working outside, but I do lots of rodding inside commercial buildings.

So once again it all comes back to what you intend to use your machines for as to what is best for you...they all do the job if used right.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

K so you're a sectional fan which is cool by me. Many are. But what do you use inside a building. I have the reel covers I buy from Mytana for the specific reels I use. I then use a throw to set machine on and make sure to keep any and all astray water under control.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Epox said:


> K so you're a sectional fan which is cool by me. Many are. But what do you use inside a building. I have the reel covers I buy from Mytana for the specific reels I use. I then use a throw to set machine on and make sure to keep any and all astray water under control.


I like sectional for certain things, and drums for others...it depends on the situation. I've still got plenty to learn about rodding (most of my experience is with plumbing). 

I'd jump at the chance to ride with SewerRatz (or another of our highly competent rodders) for a few months and learn more about rodding and the tricks of that aspect of our trade.

I didn't know covers were even available for open reel machines. It seems a no-brainer now that you mention it, though :yes:

I used an open reel a few times about 10 years ago: made some big messes, and shredded a brand new work coat. I got rid of the thing and got an enclosed drum without ever thinking up the idea of making or buying a cover for the reel 

You just learned me something, Epox :thumbsup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Both what ever one puts cash in your pocket with the least amount of sweat! :yes:


----------

